# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Fredja

## MrTrucado

Felicidades que pases un feliz y magico dia

----------


## sann

Felicidadees ! !

----------


## Aminoliquid

Pero que despiste el mio!!!
Muchas felicidades Fredja!! Espero que sigas cumpliendo otros 25000 años más!! :302:

----------


## Fredja

Gracias a tod@s los que os habeis acordado, sois geniales  :Smile1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Muy feliz cumpleaños!!!

----------


## Tereso

Hola, ¿qué es un "Fredja"? Saludos a todos.

----------


## MacRub

Llego tarde!!! FELICIDADES!!!

----------

